# Loss of Sound



## Confusedagain (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a Samsung HDTV connected to a Cox cable box, a Blu-Ray DVD, and a surround sound system using an Onkyo amplifier. I used HDMI cables for setting up the system. When I initially installed the system, my son, who is "tech savvy" helped me, as I am not! Yesterday, while switching channels, my sound suddenly went away! Regardless of whether I set up the DVD, the volume control on the TV (which I could use for game boxes independent of the surround sound system), or just try to hear surround sound with the TV, I don't have any sound at all, regardless of inputs et al. I read the trouble shooting section in the Onkyo manual, but it didn't offer much assistance. Is my problem the amplifier, because I can't hear sound on anything, or the TV, because I no longer hear sound independent of the surround sound system? Any help of suggestions would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all, welcome to TSF :wave:

I assume you have all the sources going into the Onkyo and then one cable out of the Onkyo to the TV. (If this is not correct let us know.)

There's a lot that could be going on - so lets do some simple things first.

Turn everything off. Then check all the cables. If they're not secure, reseat them.

Turn on only the Onkyo. Turn the volume dial all the way OFF. Make sure you haven't engaged any tape monitor function. Set it to FM and slowly increase the volume. If you do not hear static then its likely the Onkyo. You can also use the test tones build into the Onkyo to make sure it works. Your owners manual will tell you how to run the setup.

If its not the amp or speakers, check the sources. Hook them straight to the TV using a HDMI cable. Do one at a time. This will eliminate them as the problem.

Then its most likely that you've changed the input on the Onkyo for the HDMI feeds. Again, the manual will tell you how to assign it correctly.

The key is to find out where the problem is by eliminating those components where its not.

If this doesn't fix it, post back results and give the model # for each.


----------



## Confusedagain (Apr 17, 2010)

After using your trouble-shooting procedures, I was able to identify the receiver as the source of my problem. Fortunately, it is still under warranty, so I am returning it to the manufacturer for repair, thank you for your assistance!


----------

